# Gam-ing Mouse & Controller for PC



## beingGamer (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi all,
as the title says, I want to buy a gaming mouse & a pc controller.
I am not a very heavy/pro gamer. Play games on PC whenever get time.
Till now I haven't used any gaming mouse & controller.
Both of these need not be wireless, but if a good model is within the budget then its fine.

My budget for the mouse is 1500 rs (max 1600 rs)
and for controller its max 1000 rs

Please suggest good & reliable models.


(added a dash in title to avoid the link getting blocked in my office )


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 4, 2014)

Find Logitech G400 or G400s, best gaming mouse under Rs 1.6k

The best you can get is logitech f310 if you extend budget by rs 200, but its highly recommended u extend more and get Xbox 360 controller..
Logitech controllers have unfixable deadzone..if you wanna play some fps splitscreen like say L4D2 or Borderlands, you are gonna have a bad time 
I did a comparision of all Xinput controllers in a thread here, take a read


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 4, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Find Logitech G400 or G400s, best gaming mouse under Rs 1.6k
> 
> The best you can get is logitech f310 if you extend budget by rs 200, but its highly recommended u extend more and get Xbox 360 controller..
> Logitech controllers have unfixable deadzone..if you wanna play some fps splitscreen like say L4D2 or Borderlands, you are gonna have a bad time
> I did a comparision of all Xinput controllers in a thread here, take a read



Thanks for the info. I have no knowledge about the controllers, so will take some time to buy a good one.
regarding mouse I was considering logitech g300. whats your opinion about it?


----------



## HBK007 (Jul 4, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Thanks for the info. I have no knowledge about the controllers, so will take some time to buy a good one.
> regarding mouse I was considering logitech g300. whats your opinion about it?


It's a pretty good mouse and it usually can be purchased for 1.3k but the g400 has a more sensitive sensor.
But I would recommend the g400s as as of today it has a 41% discount on it's MRP.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 4, 2014)

yep G300 is good but G400 is one step higher, but you will have to search for it to get it under 1.6k.. Its totally worth it IMO, you will never use the extra buttons on the G300 but the thumb buttons on G400 are very useful..
But if you cant find it anywhere, get the G300

360 controller gets my vote regarding the controller.. I own both a F310 and a 360 controller and i have to say a 360 controller is much superior..
I use the F310 for older games like prince of persia because in older games, triggers arent recognized in normal xinput controllers (F310 is both dinput and xinput)
Be careful from WHERE you buy the 360 controller though, many many stores sell fakes.. even snapdeal.. !!
*Buy from Flipkart to be safe*
EDIT : Flipkart also  selling fakes


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 4, 2014)

+10 for the G400..

also the x360 controller feels much better in hand compared to other 3rd party ones.. in performance and ergonomically both..


----------



## $hadow (Jul 4, 2014)

Try to get g400 it is a nice peice.
BTW any input on Xbox one controller availability in India.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 4, 2014)

This depends on how you like to use ur mouse, if you like 'claw' holding, then go for g300. If you like palm hold, then go for g400.

At the end of the day, go for Logitech only. As they provide amazing after sales service.


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 5, 2014)

and how about xbox-360-controller-for-windows

is for 2k but still i can consider.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 5, 2014)

And why is this thread in the Mobile section?


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 5, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> And why is this thread in the Mobile section?



yeah lol i didnt notice it..


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 5, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> And why is this thread in the Mobile section?



Whoops.. Didnt notice either that its within Mobile section


----------



## little (Jul 6, 2014)

XBox 360 controller is the best option but be careful when buying it online, even WS Retail on Flipkart sells the fake one.


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 8, 2014)

I have got the prices from a friend who stays at Lamington.
Logitech G300 - 1700 :O
XBOX 360 controller for windows(PC) - Wired - 2250 :O, Wireless - 3250 :O

all the prices look more than i thought, are these correct according to you people?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 8, 2014)

few days back, G300 was available for 1.3k in flipkart, and the 360 price is correct, maybe a little less but as long as it's genuine that price is okay


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 8, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> few days back, G300 was available for 1.3k in flipkart, and the 360 price is correct, maybe a little less but as long as it's genuine that price is okay



G300's price is still 1300 on flipkart..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 8, 2014)

anikkket said:


> I have got the prices from a friend who stays at Lamington.
> Logitech G300 - 1700 :O
> XBOX 360 controller for windows(PC) - Wired - 2250 :O, Wireless - 3250 :O
> 
> all the prices look more than i thought, are these correct according to you people?



Logitech G300 -Logitech G300 Wired Gaming Mouse: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories

XBOX 360 controller for windows(PC) -Microsoft Xbox 360 Controller for Windows: Pc Accessories: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok guys, thanks for advices.
I have placed an order for Xbox 360 controller from flipkart price was 2049 but there was discount going on and today was the last day.
its 250 off on any purchase from WS Retail for more than 1400. fortunately saw it today morning and placed the order. So, i have to pay 1799 for it.
I hope it will be original one, fingers crossed 

G300 is for 1500 so i will wait till there is some price drop or any discounts.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 9, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Ok guys, thanks for advices.
> I have placed an order for Xbox 360 controller from flipkart price was 2049 but there was discount going on and today was the last day.
> its 250 off on any purchase from WS Retail for more than 1400. fortunately saw it today morning and placed the order. So, i have to pay 1799 for it.
> I hope it will be original one, fingers crossed
> ...



Be watchful for the fake Xbox 360 controller from WS Retail.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 9, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Be watchful for the fake Xbox 360 controller from WS Retail.



They did sent a replacement to the member who got the fake controller. *www.digit.in/forum/peripherals/185367-microsoft-xbox-360-controller-genuine-fake.html#post2135259


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 9, 2014)

Yea thanks to [MENTION=228377]little[/MENTION] for the info regarding fake controller.
I will check carefully whether its original, otherwise i will return it.


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 11, 2014)

A little update-
Adding a Keyboard to the list as well..

My current Keyboard is Dell (non multimedia), which was used with my old PC.
As I am selling my old pc as a whole, I am selling the keyboard as well with it.
So need a keyboard as well.
I prefer this keyboard layout

data:image/jpeg;base64,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

Multimedia keys not important. If possible i want the WASD and arrow keys to be of different color.

Keyboard should be durable.
budget = 500 to 1000


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 11, 2014)

Budget-1600 Logitech G100s Wired Gaming Combo (Black): Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories

Budget-400 Havit HV-KB327 Wired Keyboard: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=105611]bavusani[/MENTION], I liked the keyboard! 


*--Update about the Controller--*
I have received my controller & the best thing is I am in office till 12 AM 
I will update when i check it for myself


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 11, 2014)

Check for original disk and inline wire breaker, if those two are there, then its an original controller undoubtedly


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 11, 2014)

Its great that it came just before the weekend 

will play with it for whole weekend 


--Edit--
Asked dad whether the package has CD & controller has detachable cable.
both answers '*yes*'


----------



## little (Jul 12, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Asked dad whether the package has CD & controller has detachable cable.
> both answers '*yes*'





Where was it shipped from? Mumbai or Delhi or somewhere else?
Does the serial number on your controller match with your that on your box and invoice?


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 12, 2014)

little said:


> Where was it shipped from? Mumbai or Delhi or somewhere else?
> Does the serial number on your controller match with your that on your box and invoice?



It was shipped from Delhi.
Yes the serial number matches.

Here are the pics
*s11.postimg.org/7etr2105b/2014_07_12_211.jpg

*s11.postimg.org/u29086fpb/2014_07_12_212.jpg

*s11.postimg.org/tkig62fi7/2014_07_12_214.jpg

*s11.postimg.org/3meu01a0v/2014_07_12_215.jpg

*s11.postimg.org/rh3fknqbj/2014_07_12_216.jpg

*s11.postimg.org/vl8zqwbnj/2014_07_12_220.jpg
(thats the R9 280x box. new home of the controller )


My Experience so far with the controller--
This thing fitted my hand so well! the weight is perfect to handle.

In Game exp-
first game i thought to play with this controller was NFS rivals.
navigation within the menu was easy to understand, go used to it within 2 mins.
The second thing blew my mind was the vibration which came when i accelerated the car and used nitro :O felt really really realistic with the headphones on!
Was little difficult at the beginning, but today morning felt easy to control.
vibration was working with nitro, slamming and jumps

Second game was Hitman absolution-
I knew it wont be easy to play it with the controller. remembering the controls was difficult for me. So i just ran here and there and suddenly pointed a gun towards police and all the police force enjoyed killing me while i was trying to run for a cover 
vibration was working while getting hit by bullets.

third game was Metal Slug-
I knew this game will be enjoyable with the controller.. and i was right.
setting the controls on emulator was easy.
Got a little time to get used to with the controls, after spending some time i was fine.

then Street Fighter 4-
didnt know the controls, just went into the fight and kept punching & kicking 
died easily.
vibration works while getting hit

then Mortal Kombat complete edition-
same as street fighter 4, but didnt die as i was playing in practice mode 
vibration works on many occasions, getting hit, special moves & x ray moves.


Overall conclusion-
Loved it the moment i felt the vibration in NFS rivals for the first time!
spent my money on a worthy product.
I am sure i will get used to with the fps & tps games as well in few days.
cable length is huge! finally my back will get some rest now...

and respect increased for Flipkart! this is my second purchase from them and both items were perfectly packed and reached within 2 days of placing the order.
I am glad that the controller is original!
I will write the same review on Flipkart as well, and raise the issue which a few guys are having about fake controllers as well.

Thanks for the advises friends loving this!

Thanks to  [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION], [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION],  [MENTION=105611]bavusani[/MENTION] for suggesting the controller
and to  [MENTION=228377]little[/MENTION] for informing about fake controllers & [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] for increasing my confidence to buy it online


----------



## $hadow (Jul 12, 2014)

[MENTION=265475]anikkket[/MENTION] Anytime always feel good to help


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 12, 2014)

Congrats on your purchase and believe me its an excellent product mate, you will love the feels ..
Try Dark Souls series, Castlevania series, Darksiders series, and DMC 5


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: Gam-ing Mouse &amp; Controller for PC*



Nerevarine said:


> Congrats on your purchase and believe me its an excellent product mate, you will love the feels ..
> Try Dark Souls series, Castlevania series, Darksiders series, and DMC 5



I am planning to play arcade style games and racing games with it first. playing fps & tps seems difficult for me

- - - Updated - - -

I asked my sister to have some hands on the controller. She never plays any games on PC, not with even keyboard & mouse.
Hated my new PC because i spent huge money on it according to her 

gave her to play NFS rivals, and she went on playing it for 1.5 hours :[
forgot to have lunch 
someone who hates playing, played for this much time with the controller..
this controller deserves a huge respect


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 21, 2014)

Bought Logitech G400s for 1850 from Lamington road


----------



## SunE (Jul 21, 2014)

Congrats. Get a proper gaming mousepad too else you'll damage your mouse skates.


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 22, 2014)

SunE said:


> Congrats. Get a proper gaming mousepad too else you'll damage your mouse skates.



ok sure.

a quick question.. I had asked my dad to get WD Blue 1TB but instead of going for blue he went with shopkeeper's suggestion of buying WD Green 1TB. What you guys say, should i replace it for blue or keep the green only?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 22, 2014)

Blue  : More reliable, faster speed, slightly more costly
Green : Less reliable, less speed, cheaper

Both have same warranty

Reliability is based on user's luck, you may have more faulty blues than greens or vice versa.. But afaik, many ppl had faulty greens a while back


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 5, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Blue  : More reliable, faster speed, slightly more costly
> Green : Less reliable, less speed, cheaper
> 
> Both have same warranty
> ...



I have asked for WD blue for the replacement of WD Green, but the retailer is still has not a single piece of WD Blue..
Is it really hard to get WD blue drives? he was insisting me to use WD green, as there is no difference between the two. This is the second time this guy is insisting me to keep something that i dont want, feeling annoyed. in 1-2 days i am going to return the drive, get my money back & order it from Flipkart.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 5, 2014)

Honestly, if those two were of the same price, id go with Blue hands down, but if price difference is significant, i may go for Greens


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 6, 2014)

Even snapdeal has WD Blues 1TB for ~3.5k


----------

